# heres some pics i hope



## ALLARNICE BULLDOGS (Nov 6, 2007)

hi i hope i done this right


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

They're cracking pic's


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they great picture loved them


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Carob (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, they're great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

what brilliant pictures.
pups are gorgeous but specially loved the last picture.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Fantastic photos - I've always had a soft spot for Bulldogs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just lovely 

hope you do well in show with them


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of bulldog owners/breeders on here, woooop! Ive fallen in love with them


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are stunning


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I was told there were lots of people on here with Bulldogs!
I will be like a child in a sweet shop!!!!!!
Great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful puppies arent they,


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

beautiful


----------

